# Jetty Park 6/6/04



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

I arrived around 5pm and the tide was way low. Speaking to a guy who was there the whole day he said there were a number of flounder landed earlier but I didn't see any action. Fished till about 7pm before the black clouds & lightning shooed us home. No bites, except... 

I had a line with a dead finger mullet that at one point was bending like crazy. I thought what the heck is that! I'm fishing for flounder and my line was directly down below the pier. Besides, although great eating, flounder don't fight like that. I was thinking jack. When I grabbed the rod it was going straight out towards the channel in a hurry. I tightened the drag which seemed to make it go out faster. I looked up and saw a sea turtle. That's always a bad feeling, you don't want to hurt the guy but he's got all this line out. So, with my drag as tight as I could make it on the fly I was still losing ground. I thumbed the spool and broke him off finally. That was my only action unfortunately.


----------



## Av8tor (Nov 9, 2002)

For flounder fishing at Jetty Park how do you hook your mullet? What size/type of hook? I would like to come down and fish there sometime for flounder...

George - Daytona Beach


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

Av8tor said:


> *For flounder fishing at Jetty Park how do you hook your mullet? What size/type of hook? I would like to come down and fish there sometime for flounder...
> 
> George - Daytona Beach *


I will now present my basic flounder tactics for Jetty Park... <applause>  
Just kidding, I have pretty good luck there when I do go. I've found that the summer is pretty good. Also, the higher tide seems to work best. I try to go on Sunday night, one of the weeknights or at dawn. When I say night, I mean right up til it gets too dark to see, usually 8:30-9pm in the summer. Saturday and Friday night and especially during the day is so crowded with people I don't enjoy it. I've found Sundays best for me.

As for location, I've seen people catch them all along the pier of the jetty. I usually stop right by the section that rises, anywhere around there. If you're after flounder, here's the trick ... fish straight down! No casting. The fish are right underneath you. Most folks hunk their baits as far as they can cast. Fish love structure. What's the biggest structure in the area? The pier and the jetty itself. Not 50 yards out towards the channel. Catfish and rays live out there, maybe some sharks. Fishing close to the jetty you'll get more breakoffs so stick close to the pier. As a side note during late summer there are mangrove snappers that you can catch right along the jetty that are pretty nice.

Now, as for rig... Some folks use pre-bought rigs and I suppose that'd do. Don't go for anything with wire, it's not necessary and too obvious to the fish. I tie my own. Your basic bottom rig is best. An egg sinker, swivel, some leader line then hook. I use only enough weight to feel the bottom, usually 1 oz, maybe 2. For leader line I use 20 lb flurocarbon. For hook I'm usually using a kahle or circle hook about a 1/0, but a #2 through 2/0 would suffice. Recently I had luck with a white leadhead jig (about 1oz) to which I attached a live shrimp. This last trip it wasn't heavy enough to feel the bottom though.

I use live shrimp mostly and they do well, plus they're easy to get. Live finger mullet work well too and most flounder catchers use them. The mullet I'd hook from the lower jaw to the upper jaw/nostril. For shrimp I hook them through the head, underneath towards the horn.

Good luck, post how you do.


----------



## jiaoyi (Aug 19, 2010)

I will try Orange's rig this Friday.
I wish I have a good luck


Orange said:


> I will now present my basic flounder tactics for Jetty Park... <applause>
> Just kidding, I have pretty good luck there when I do go. I've found that the summer is pretty good. Also, the higher tide seems to work best. I try to go on Sunday night, one of the weeknights or at dawn. When I say night, I mean right up til it gets too dark to see, usually 8:30-9pm in the summer. Saturday and Friday night and especially during the day is so crowded with people I don't enjoy it. I've found Sundays best for me.
> 
> As for location, I've seen people catch them all along the pier of the jetty. I usually stop right by the section that rises, anywhere around there. If you're after flounder, here's the trick ... fish straight down! No casting. The fish are right underneath you. Most folks hunk their baits as far as they can cast. Fish love structure. What's the biggest structure in the area? The pier and the jetty itself. Not 50 yards out towards the channel. Catfish and rays live out there, maybe some sharks. Fishing close to the jetty you'll get more breakoffs so stick close to the pier. As a side note during late summer there are mangrove snappers that you can catch right along the jetty that are pretty nice.
> ...


----------

